# Heise.de langsam?



## dotshead (3 Mai 2004)

Also bei mir funzen zwar redaktionellen Beiträge recht fix, aber das Forum ist unheimlich langsam.
Ist das nur bei mir so? :cry:


----------



## Fidul (3 Mai 2004)

Nein, es ist fürchterlich langsam. Haben die ihre alten Akustikkoppler wieder ausgepackt?


----------



## virenscanner (3 Mai 2004)

Das Laden der ein- oder anderen Werbe"grafik" dauert(e) bei mir sehr lange.


----------



## Stalker2002 (3 Mai 2004)

Das geht nicht nur dir so. Sobald es die Heise-Foren betrifft (egal ob Newsforen oder u2u) wird's unerträglich lahm. Der Admin ist aber schon informiert.
Mal schauen, wann Wolfgang Schemmel verkündet was los war.

MfG
L.

Oder liegt's daran: http://www.internettrafficreport.com/europe.htm
Aktuell 567ms bei 81% loss auf dem DTAG-Backbone.


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Durchschnittliche Ladezeit/Seite  ca 20 Sekunden (DSL) , vielleicht hat denen Sasser was gekillt  

tracert zeigt keine  Besonderheit alles im grünen Bereich , die Ladezeiten sind immer noch extrem schwankend


----------



## News (3 Mai 2004)

Das ging mir in den letzten Tagen sporadisch auch so.
Aber i.d.R. (und gerade jetzt) kommt das Heiseforum bei mir sofort.
@Dotshead: Ich vermute mal, auch du bist DSLer. Ich freue mich gerade übers  Upgrade auf T-DSL 3000. Braucht man für Foren eigentlich nicht unbedingt, aber insgesamt hat es schon was. Mein Provider ist nicht T-Online, sondern snafu in Berlin. Solchen Speed kenne ich sonst nur vom Arbeitsplatz.

(Edit) Etwas später: Zu früh gefreut. Jetzt schleicht es auch bei mir.


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

ob 768 oder 3000 wirkt sich nur bei grafiküberladenen Seiten oder großen Downloads aus ,

Entscheidend ist immer das schwächste Glied der Kette , wenn der Sender nicht auch mit 3000 
überträgt  nützt das gar nichts


----------



## Heiko (3 Mai 2004)

Ich habe heute per DSL grundsätzlich brutal langsame Verbindungen.
Ich denke dabei auch an Sasser. Immerhin scannt der ja zufällig durchs Internet. Und bei den gemeldeten Zahlen kann das schon bremsen...


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Betraf aber heute Nachmittag  in dieser extremen Form nur Heise, Spiegel z.B völlig normal


----------

